# Little Giant Safety Step



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello All,

I am considering buying and LG Safety Step for cut in work. It is available in a 2,3,4 step format. They are heavy duty and expensive. The steps are much wider than an ladder. I was using a 4' aluminum but it got damaged and now I am in the market for a new ladder.

Have any of you guys used the safety step, and if so does it seem worth the money.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks more like stairs then a ladder. It might be more comfortable to use but I'd stick with a regular 4. The footprint is fairly wide.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Finger pinchers, heavy finger pinchers.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just checked it out. No way could I use that. Like PRC said, foot print is huge compared to a regular 4'. No where to hang your work pot from the looks of things.

When my first 4' aluminum started loosening up, I picked up a Werner fiberglass and absolutely love it. Built like a brick poop house.

Anyone ever tried the Dewalt step ladders? They're incredibly sturdy looking but they weigh a ton. They're also insanely over priced. I paid $60 for my Werner and they're asking $130 for the Dewalt 4' around here.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just checked it out. No way could I use that. Like PRC said, foot print is huge compared to a regular 4'. No where to hang your work pot from the looks of things.
> 
> When my first 4' aluminum started loosening up, I picked up a Werner fiberglass and absolutely love it. Built like a brick poop house.
> 
> Anyone ever tried the Dewalt step ladders? They're incredibly sturdy looking but they weigh a ton. They're also insanely over priced. I paid $60 for my Werner and they're asking $130 for the Dewalt 4' around here.


Werner 4' Twin (double-sided) ladder!

Since we picked up a pair of these, the other 4-footers have rarely left the shop.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Never seen the Werner twin before interesting. If I'd seen them around when I was looking I'd have probably grabbed that instead. I could see that coming it pretty handy in certain situations.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Never seen the Werner twin before interesting. If I'd seen them around when I was looking I'd have probably grabbed that instead. I could see that coming it pretty handy in certain situations.


They aren't usually stocked in hardware or box stores. A ladder/scaffold store or maybe grainger is more likely. The trades I have commonly seen use them are electical/mechanical and pipefitters. IIRC they are 350# rated.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Never seen the Werner twin before interesting. If I'd seen them around when I was looking I'd have probably grabbed that instead. I could see that coming it pretty handy in certain situations.



For 2' steps, they are an absolute must IMO. I got tired of walking off the ladder the wrong way.


----------



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Werner podium*

I think Werner makes a 4' podium/platform ladder that the platform is 24" off the ground which is 6" to high for me. If I could find one with a platform that was 18" high that would be perfect.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

rml63 said:


> I think Werner makes a 4' podium/platform ladder that the platform is 24" off the ground which is 6" to high for me. If I could find one with a platform that was 18" high that would be perfect.


Werner pro deck 20"H

http://www.wernerco.com/us/en/view/Products/Climbing-Equipment/Portable-Scaffold/AP/AP-30

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

